# How Many Puffs on Your eVic VT?



## Cave Johnson (1/9/15)

Just for fun

The eVic is out for a few months now so how many puffs do you have on your eVic VT?

Also add how many times it has exploded and malfunctioned.

I will start. Not my everyday device and until yesterday was used almost exclusively with TC so not so many. Sitting on:

-6971 puffs
-0 explosions
-0 malfunctions

(I'm mocking with the last two just btw)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rian (1/9/15)

Cave Johnson said:


> Just for fun
> 
> The eVic is out for a few months now so how many puffs do you have on your eVic VT?
> 
> ...



I have mine just over a month now, reset it a couple of times already and counter now is standing on:
Puffs - 5676
Explosions - 0
Malfunctions - 0

as you can see, i am very happy with mine and not getting rid of mine anytime soon.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Genosmate (1/9/15)

Got mine around the end of June.
-18542 puffs
-0 explosions
-0 malfunctions
No issues at all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## VandaL (1/9/15)

Would be fun if mods could tell you how many ML of juice you've vaped on them.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## shaunnadan (1/9/15)

Puff count : 11731

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eyeball (1/9/15)

Puff count: 16382 since July and still going strong

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (1/9/15)

I've had mine for a bit over a week.

puffs - 1585
explosions - 0
malfunctions - 0
kak coils included with kit - 2

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## acorn (1/9/15)

7094 Puffs
0 Explosions
0 Malfunctions


----------



## BioHAZarD (1/9/15)

11839. No issues whatsoever

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (1/9/15)

Puffs 24791, Time 36051

Purchased on the 19th july 2015
45 days

550 puffs a day. ( I have ego 1 mini I use, for a quick vape when evic isnt on me. . .)
If 10 puffs is a cig that 55 cigs a day. I vape around 5ml a day 0 or 3mg...
225 ml on the device aprox

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (1/9/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> Puffs 24791, Time 36051
> 
> Purchased on the 19th july 2015
> 45 days
> ...



Interesting @BuzzGlo 

What tank do you mainly use on the Evic?


----------



## BuzzGlo (1/9/15)

sheesh mainly ... I swap between flavors as the day goes by

Subtank (old one), ego 1 mega, lemo 2 all nickel builds.

finding myself unsatisfied lately since I tried the Triton commercial coil on a smok M80

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MorneW (2/9/15)

6376 Puffs
0 Explosions
0 Malfunctions
Rotate between Lemo2 or Aspire Atlantis


----------



## kelly22 (3/9/15)

Switched off n cant b turned on for around a week now

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## th1rte3n (4/9/15)

-10405 puffs
-0 explosions
-0 malfunctions

Still very happy with it


----------



## Cave Johnson (2/11/15)

Update:

15772 puffs on my VT
1201 puffs on my VTC

Still going strong.


----------



## BuzzGlo (2/11/15)

Puffs 50369
Time 67832

as of today still going strong


----------



## Cave Johnson (2/11/15)

@BuzzGlo 50K!!! 

Impressive

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/11/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I've had mine for a bit over a week.
> 
> puffs - 1585
> explosions - 0
> ...


puffs - 6365
time - 17777
explosions - 0
malfunctions - 0


----------



## Rian (2/11/15)

puffs - 28876
time - 53595
explosions - 0
malfunctions - 0


----------



## Clouder (2/11/15)

I just updated the OS on my VTC, and it reset my Puff Count, DOH!

Just Got my VTC on Saturday.... 17 Explosions, 32 Malfunctions......NOT

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## th1rte3n (2/11/15)

puffs - 26436
time - 95079
explosions - 0
malfunctions - jumped out of temp mode..buuut that was user error, didn't tighten the screws(on the build deck) enough so it came loose after a while. Gave it a good tighten and no issues since then.


----------



## Eequinox (3/11/15)

just curious does this mod come with its own battery or is it a dual battery set up this may be my upgrade from the subox mini but i am open to suggestions im not too keen on the tc thing as i don't know enough about it or suggest a normal vw mod


----------



## th1rte3n (3/11/15)

@Eequinox the Evic VT has its own built in battery that's non removable. The new mini version (Evic VTC) supports a single 18650.
The VTC is a 60w device same as the normal VT, but its firmware can be upgraded to 75w.


----------

